# NBD! BC Rich customized Virgin



## Metalman X (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually, I got it Saturday, but I've been working on it...pulled out the stock pick-up, replaced it with an EMG MM-HZ, added a series/parallel switch, and put in an EMG active 2 band EQ (originally only had volume and a passive tone control). I'm upgrading the bridge too, but that hasn't arrived in the mail yet.

Things sounds pretty beastly now (not that it was bad before...actually the stock pick-up was not bad at all, surprisingly), and the neck plays smooth as a lava rock.

So yah....anywayz, without further ado, here it is:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 21, 2010)

Virgin basses are win.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Virgin basses are win.



Indeed! I've been wanting one for YEARS! I fell in love with them after seeing that pic of DD Verni playing a clear acrylic one in the CD sleeve of Overkills' live "Wrecking Your Neck" album.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been giving thought to trying bass, and if I do, a Virgin is first on my list


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've been giving thought to trying bass, and if I do, a Virgin is first on my list



Go for it!  


And you can snag one up pretty cheap. I got this one brand new off Ebay for $292.00 + free shipping (Bulldog Music). Usually goes for $325-350, but watch a few auctions and jump on a sale...I think there may even be one or two up at that price right now. 

While stock it's still great, you MAY wanna upgrade the pick-up if you can afford it. But I wouldn't worry too much about it, and if you only starting on bass, you might not wanna focus on that aspect yet anyway.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've been giving thought to trying bass, and if I do, a Virgin is first on my list



My list consists _solely_ of virgins, my friend


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, I finally got around to recording some bass tracks with it.

You can hear it here....tones all come from a Line 6 Bass POD XT Pro, and a bit of Sonic Maximizer on the overdriven parts:

MP3Lizard.com: Downloading Hollow Man (first half of the song...mix test)...


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome body. I think it would look even better with a binding or a different color around those bevels... Not red though. BC Rich has done that to death.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 31, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> Awesome body. I think it would look even better with a binding or a different color around those bevels... Not red though. BC Rich has done that to death.




With the matte black I think no bevels works...but otherwise, I agree 110%.

My Trace Warbeast Bass has chrome/silver pinstriping on the bevels. Not sure if that counts as "binding" from an actual build standpoint, but the effect is the same. Thats with a gloss black finish. 

neon green would look sick too....or even violet. I love purple/violet highlights w/ black, and even better, it's not been overdone like white or red.


I actually bought some violet electrical with the purpose of doing the bevels in mind, but I wound up doing something different instead, which I like even better, IMO:


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it... now add the green to the upper horn bevels... Joker style....
What is that fretless?

nevermind. I went to your website.. How do you like the Brice? I'm dying to get a fretless myself.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 31, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> I like it... now add the green to the upper horn bevels... Joker style....
> What is that fretless?
> 
> nevermind. I went to your website.. How do you like the Brice? I'm dying to get a fretless myself.




Hah....that would be cool! I actually just watched Batman: under The Red Hood, and the J man had some awesome lines in that (though I do miss Mark Hamil doing the part....but this guy sounded good too).

The Brice is great...especially for like $300, you can't beat it. Though I DID upgrade the electronics to EMG's, but thats just my personal preference (as well my "paintjob"). If your looking to get into an extended range fretless, it's a very solid choice, for sure.


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm only thinking 4 or 5 string fretless. Mostly trying to decide between a Squier VM Jazz fretless or a Ibanez SR300F. I have a 6 string Carvin, I just don't use all the range.


----------

